# Pets Pantry & Exotics



## dayredfern (Jun 21, 2006)

Pets Pantry & Exotics has recently been taken over and a whole new floor has been opened upstairs. The shop is located at 495 Prescot Rd, opposite the tesco in old swan. The new floor will have reptiles, inverts, amphibians, marine fish, exotic mammals and birds. 
Please come down and have a look, tell us what you think. Any feedback is welcome and will be taken on board!

Let us know your from RFUK an we'll sort you a brew out 

Cheers


----------



## sexychef666 (Nov 16, 2008)

visted first time and the guys were more than happy to order the stuff i needed and were very helpful. nice and clean shop and well looked after reps.

ohh beware of the parrot


----------

